# Question About Storing Rennet



## Golden Delta Alpines

Does rennet have to stay refrigerated? 
When I ordered a small bottle of rennet, it came in a regular shipping box, but the label on the rennet says to keep in fridge.
Does that mean after I open it?

I went ahead and put it in my fridge to be safe, but I haven't opened it yet...


----------



## nightskyfarm

Rennet needs to be in the refrigerator, use it and return to the fridge.


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines

Okay, thanks!

What happensif it was accidentally left out over night?


----------



## nightskyfarm

You'll be fine if only for a night. It loses it's strength with storage in variable temperatures like lots of heat and then cool, so bring it out to use the back to the fridge. Same with the freeze dried and frozen cultures. They need to stay in the freezer except to use.


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines

Okay, thanks.


----------



## fmg

I hope you don't mind if I add on to this topic, Taylor. I was recently speaking with a woman that has jersey cows, and she mentioned that she is keeping her rennet in the freezer. Is this okay? She uses rennet tablets, can liquid be frozen too?


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines

I would like to know also, Nancy!


----------



## linuxboy

Yes, you can. Obviously, easier for dry rennet.


----------



## fmg

Okay. And how long does rennet keep in the freezer vs. the fridge? She was having issues with making Mozz, and was trying to see if I had any ideas (which I really didn't, except maybe her rennet was old, or she should try liquid rennet).


----------



## nightskyfarm

Liquid rennet I have found works best for all cheeses.


----------

